
Frequency and Total Period Active Analysis, the Side-Kick Cohort Analysis Deserves - ravivyas
http://www.puremetrics.io/post/beyond-the-cohort-analysis/?utm_source=HN&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=content
======
ravivyas
Hi folks, the author here, would love to get feedback or questions

